# Can you use a wireless router as just a Switch?



## imported_alhull (Mar 4, 2009)

I have my house wired with a cat-5 network. My existing router is a Linksys 8-port router that still works just fine. It is in a location that is really awkward to get to if any wiring changes are needed (don't ask).

In my living room I have a 5-port 10/100 Linksys switch to give me more connection ports. Can I just swap out the switch with a wireless router box, like a Netgear WPN824 or similar inexpensive wireless router to gain wireless connectivity for my smartphone and other devices without having any kind of conflict issues between the wired router and the wireless router? Is it okay to have two router devices on the same network?


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem. At my parents house there are actually 4 routers in use. 2 are being used as wireless adapters, one as a router between the grain dryer and the house, and the one handling the house.

Their situation actually arose similar to yours, as the modem was in the basement and original computer on the 2nd floor. No router originally so wired up to 2nd floor. Then added a router for wireless (upstairs). Then added the router in the basement for the grain dryer. Just make sure you get it set up correctly and there won't be any problems


----------



## imported_alhull (Mar 4, 2009)

rygher3 said:


> Shouldn't be a problem...Just make sure you get it set up correctly and there won't be any problems


Should I expect setting up this configuration to just be as simple as swap the units and go, or will there be some specific config settings that would have to be modified so it isn't in conflict with the other router? This is the part I'm really fuzzy about.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Hook it up to one of the LAN connections (usually 4) not the WAN input. Also, turn off DHCP - Let the main router take care of that. Set second "router" as a static address to something like 192.168.1.2 if your main router is 192.168.1.1, also this latter address will be the gateway on the new "router".


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

If you have two wirelss routers you might want to turn one into a wireless bridge. I have a couple of these setup in my house to hook up remote devices that only support a wired connection. If you have an older Linksys router you can download firmware (you can Goodle this) that will do this for you.


----------



## mdp (Sep 23, 2010)

sbdman said:


> Hook it up to one of the LAN connections (usually 4) not the WAN input. Also, turn off DHCP - Let the main router take care of that. Set second "router" as a static address to something like 192.168.1.2 if your main router is 192.168.1.1, also this latter address will be the gateway on the new "router".


+1 to this.

Any other type of connection just adds up to the complexity and makes things worse.


----------

